# Brauche hilfe bei java-script



## allfuckinghotpeople (23. Okt 2008)

also ich "spiele" gerade ein hacker-game
wenn ich das geschafft habe kann ich member werden
bis jetzt bin ich ohne html und java durchgekommen nur jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter
das ziel ist es an hand des java-scripts das pw zu finden
hier der quell-code:

```
<html>

<head>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
<!-- Begin 
function pwtest() { 
    var file; 
    var password; 
    password=this.document.form.inputbox.value 
    file=password + ".htm" 
    location = file 
} 
// End --> 
</script>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
 
 
<title>HACKERSOFTWARE - Hacker-Game</title>
</head>

<body stylesrc="xyz.htm" bgcolor="#E9E9E9" link="#000000" vlink="#000000" alink="#000000">

<form NAME="form">
  

<font size="6" face="Arial">Level 8</font></p>

  

<font face="Arial">Bitte gib das richtige Passwort ein: <input TYPE="password" NAME="inputbox" size="20&">
  <input TYPE="button" NAME="button" Value="weiter" onClick="pwtest(this.form)"></font></p>
</form>

</body>

</html>
```

da es stylesrc nicht gibt hab ich mal probiert nur dann stand nur : naja fast...
einen öevel brauch ich noch
aja und bitte nicht blind die lösung sagen sondern pls auch erklären
und wenn ihr ein beseres java tutorial als das von self-html wisst pls sagen.
dank im vorraus mfg david


ich habs geschafft
im quellcode von der naja..fast seite war das pw
nur bei level 9 komm ich nicht weiter
also wenn das jemand schon geschafft hat pls hilfe(aba pls keine anleitung sondern nur tips)


----------



## FArt (23. Okt 2008)

> Brauche hilfe bei java-script



Warum gehst du dann nicht in ein passendes Forum?


----------



## Fu3L (23. Okt 2008)

Ich muss deine Hoffnungen leider zerstören:

Java != JavaScript (sonst gäbs ja keine 2 Namen dafür).

Vllt findet sich ja hier jemand, der bewandert in JavaScript ist, aber stell dich darauf ein, deinen Thread im "Für Verirrte"-Unterforum wieder zu finden...


----------



## allfuckinghotpeople (23. Okt 2008)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich muss deine Hoffnungen leider zerstören:
> 
> Java != JavaScript (sonst gäbs ja keine 2 Namen dafür).
> 
> Vllt findet sich ja hier jemand, der bewandert in JavaScript ist, aber stell dich darauf ein, deinen Thread im "Für Verirrte"-Unterforum wieder zu finden...



o danke
tut mir leid
pls löschen


----------

